# Buying a new horse



## C Barnham (Sep 1, 2017)

I am looking to buy our 1st horse I have come across this website EquusBook. I like the look of the draft horse however I've never heard of this site? When speaking with friends they have only heard of HorseMart and HorseQuest just want to make sure I don't get ripped off.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

looks to me like its just another place for people to put adverts on so its up to the individuals. For buying horses, always make multiple viewings even if its the same horse and don't buy on first impulse etc.


----------



## grace88 (Jul 8, 2016)

where are you based? I know of a very good dealer wtih a good reputation (she sold my horse via someone) - horses are 100% as described 

preloved is another place for ads

just make sure you take along someone experienced and ideally get it vetted if its your first


----------



## collectivehorsebuy (Jan 3, 2018)

I always go on recommendation and always take someone knowledgeable with you for their opinion good luck


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I bought my first horse a couple of years ago now.

Definitely take someone experienced with you when you go to view. Don't let your heart rule, I've heard of so many people overhorsing themselves with their first horse as they fell in love. It's exciting but it's important to be sensible! When I was looking I went to view a lovely 4 year old mare, and I really liked her, but I decided that a 4 year old was too young and too green for me as a first owner.

Always view multiple times, at least twice if you can. Try the horse in all situations you want to ride in. I took mine in the school and out for a hack when i went to view. Also, if you want the horse to hack alone try and do this on a viewing too!

I've never heard of the site but looks like another place people can advertise on. There are many nice, normal people selling horses but there are also dodgy and not so nice people selling who may look at a first time buyer as an easy target - not trying to scare you just something to be aware of when you're searching as I tried really hard to make sure I bought the right horse and didn't get duped into buying something too much for myself!

Also i'd advise to get the horse vetted before you buy.

Good luck in your horse search


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a Group on Facebook called Chit Chat & Tack.

It is a big and busy Group, but a good bunch of people.

There are often horses for sale there, from good, loving homes and genuine people.

I really recommend you have a look, say what it is you're looking for and I'm sure you'll get lots of help and guidance.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I wonder if the OP ever bought a horse. They haven't been on Petforums since the day of their first post on the 2nd September.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kittih said:


> I wonder if the OP ever bought a horse. They haven't been on Petforums since the day of their first post on the 2nd September.


Ooops I normally look at dates to make sure I'm not replying to an old one! I wonder if they did.....


----------

